# Intimate performance by opera stars -15th May '12 at the Actors Church,London 6pm



## AidanCreegan

An exclusive chance to see to see some of the most internationally renowned opera stars of today in a one-off intimate concert recital, singing some of their favourite songs and arias.
Only a limited number of seats available.
Current stars include:
*
Carmen Giannattsio
Thomas Oliemans
Yuri Vorobiev ​​
Matthew Rose​​
More names to be released shortly!!
*
Produced by Boxed Cat Theatre in association with Sell a Door Theatre Company.
Location:
*
St Paul’s Church (The Actors’ Church), Covent Garden, Bedford Street, WC2E 9ED *
*
Tickets £15
*
Box Office: operastars.ticketsource.co.uk
Tickets also available on the door
*
*
*
*


----------

